

Skype's Been Hijacked in China, and Microsoft Is O.K. With It - nebuchadnezzer
http://www.businessweek.com/articles/2013-03-08/skypes-been-hijacked-in-china-and-microsoft-is-o-dot-k-dot-with-it

======
smewpy
As an American that lives and works in China, I can certainly vouch that it is
a real trick to even download the regular version of Skype, and best I can
tell it is impossible without VPN connection. Microsoft belongs to the man, in
China.

------
rossjudson
Seems to me that given the pattern of known surveillance, Skype users in other
countries ought to be informed, via pop-up at call start, that the contents of
their conversation are being monitored by the Chinese government.

